# AV-Receiver mit PS3 verbinden, aber wie?



## Rizzard (5. Mai 2011)

Heute kamen mein Denon 1311 und meine Magnat Quantum 603.
Wollte das ganze jetzt mit meinem Fernseher (per HDMI) verbinden, doch bekomme keinen Ton.

Kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich den AV-Receiver + TV + und HD-Receiver verbinden muss, um einen Ton zu bekommen?


----------



## Rizzard (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: AV-Receiver zu Fernseher - kein Ton*

So, Bild und Ton laufen jetzt. Habe den HD(SAT)-Receiver per HDMI an den Fernseher geklemmt, und den AV-Receiver parallel per Koaxial-Kabel angesteurt. Mit HDMI allein hat es nicht funktioniert.
Das läuft jetzt immerhin schon.

Jetzt muss ich noch versuchen die PS3 mit Ton zu versorgen. Der Eingang für das optische Kabel ist aber leider schon belegt. Hat jemand ne Idde wie ich die PS3 noch verbinden könnte?

http://www.avland.co.uk/aasp/denon/1020/avr1311/rearlrg.jpg


----------



## doceddy (6. Mai 2011)

Wieso machst du das nicht so:
- Receiver per HDMI mit dem Fernseher verbinden
- PS3 per HDMI mit dem Fernseher verbinden
- Fernseher optisch an den Receiver anschliessen


----------



## Rizzard (6. Mai 2011)

Hört sich zwar gut an, aber der Eingang am AV-Receiver für das optische Kabel ist ja schon durch den HD-Receiver belegt.

Ich bin aber der Meinung, das der HD-Receiver das eigentlich auch ohne optisches Kabel packen müsste, und nicht wie momentan mit HDMI für Bild (von HD-Receiver zu TV) + Koaxial für Ton (von HD-Rec zu AV-Rec).


----------



## Deimos (6. Mai 2011)

doceddy schrieb:


> Wieso machst du das nicht so:
> - Receiver per HDMI mit dem Fernseher verbinden
> - PS3 per HDMI mit dem Fernseher verbinden
> - Fernseher optisch an den Receiver anschliessen


 
Macht imo wenig Sinn.

Ich würde den SAT-Receiver und PS3 via HDMI an den Denon anschliessen, und den Denon via HDMI an den Fernseher.
Das Bildsignal müsste durchgeschleift werden und du hast sowohl beim Fernsehschauen als auch bei der PS3 den optimalen Sound.

Habs bei mir zu Hause auch so eingerichtet.


EDIT:


Blizzard23 schrieb:


> So, Bild und Ton laufen jetzt. Habe den HD(SAT)-Receiver per HDMI an den Fernseher geklemmt, und den AV-Receiver parallel per Koaxial-Kabel angesteurt. Mit HDMI allein hat es nicht funktioniert.
> Das läuft jetzt immerhin schon.


Überlesen, sorry.
Müsste eigentlich funktionieren nur mit HDMI an den Receiver. Hast du dich an den Receiver-Einstellungen schon versucht?
Übrigens nette Anlage! 

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Rizzard (6. Mai 2011)

Deimos schrieb:


> Überlesen, sorry.
> Müsste eigentlich funktionieren nur mit HDMI an den Receiver. Hast du dich an den Receiver-Einstellungen schon versucht?
> Übrigens nette Anlage!
> 
> ...


 
Ich muss doch die HDMI-Kabel der einzelnen Geräte an die linken HDMI-Eingänge des AVRs klemmen, und den rechten HDMI-Out mit dem Fernseher verbinden?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das nämlich richtig angeschlossen wäre, liegt es bestimmt nur noch an der richtigen Einstellung des AVR.


----------



## TAZ (6. Mai 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich muss doch die HDMI-Kabel der einzelnen Geräte an die linken HDMI-Eingänge des AVRs klemmen, und den rechten HDMI-Out mit dem Fernseher verbinden?


 
Ja müsstest du. Aber die billigen AVRs können den Ton nicht von HDMI abgreifen.


----------



## Rizzard (6. Mai 2011)

TAZ schrieb:


> Ja müsstest du. Aber die billigen AVRs können den Ton nicht von HDMI abgreifen.


 
Und was wären dann die Alternativen?
Ein Gerät könnte ich ja per Koaxial betreiben, aber was gäbe es dann noch für Möglichkeiten?


----------



## TAZ (6. Mai 2011)

Kann dein TV 5.1 zum Receiver durchschleifen?

Also quasi alles per HDMI in den AV-Receiver rein, dann zum TV per HDMI und von da optisch zum AVR zurück.

Dürfte aber Ton-Verzögerungen mit sich bringen, sowas kann man aber evtl Einstellen (AV-Sync oder sowas)


----------



## Deimos (6. Mai 2011)

TAZ schrieb:


> Kann dein TV 5.1 zum Receiver durchschleifen?
> 
> Also quasi alles per HDMI in den AV-Receiver rein, dann zum TV per HDMI und von da optisch zum AVR zurück.
> 
> Dürfte aber Ton-Verzögerungen mit sich bringen, sowas kann man aber evtl Einstellen (AV-Sync oder sowas)


 
Kann es tatsächlich sein, dass der Denon 1311 den Ton nicht wiedergeben kann von HDMI? Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen, aber habe auf die Schnelle auch nichts gefunden, was das Gegenteil beweisen würde.

Die von dir vorgeschlagene Variante scheint mir etwas umständlich. Meinst du, der Receiver beherrscht Verzögerung der Bildausgabe, aber keine Soundwiedergabe ab HDMI? Ich kenne den Receiver leider nicht 

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Rizzard (6. Mai 2011)

TAZ schrieb:


> Kann dein TV 5.1 zum Receiver durchschleifen?
> 
> Also quasi alles per HDMI in den AV-Receiver rein, dann zum TV per HDMI und von da optisch zum AVR zurück.
> 
> Dürfte aber Ton-Verzögerungen mit sich bringen, sowas kann man aber evtl Einstellen (AV-Sync oder sowas)


 
Wäre dann also in etwa sein Vorschlag.



doceddy schrieb:


> Wieso machst du das nicht so:
> - Receiver per HDMI mit dem Fernseher verbinden
> - PS3 per HDMI mit dem Fernseher verbinden
> - Fernseher optisch an den Receiver anschliessen


 
Muss ich testen, kann jetzt so garnicht sagen ob mein TV das zustande bringt.



Deimos schrieb:


> Kann es tatsächlich sein, dass der Denon 1311 den Ton nicht wiedergeben kann von HDMI? Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen, aber habe auf die Schnelle auch nichts gefunden, was das Gegenteil beweisen würde.


 
Kann mir auch nur schwer vorstellen, das der das nicht packen soll. Hätte nicht gedacht das der Denon am Ende so "schlecht" ist.


----------



## Deimos (6. Mai 2011)

Offenbar packt ers schon: Ps3 Sound - PS3 Forum

Ich würde das wirklich erst probieren. Ist die Soundausgabe bei der PS3 auf HDMI gestellt und beim Receiver der entspr. Kanal gewählt?

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Rizzard (6. Mai 2011)

Deimos schrieb:


> Offenbar packt ers schon: Ps3 Sound - PS3 Forum
> 
> Ich würde das wirklich erst probieren. Ist die Soundausgabe bei der PS3 auf HDMI gestellt und beim Receiver der entspr. Kanal gewählt?
> 
> ...


 
Meines Wissens ja, genau prüfen kann ich es aber leider erst heut Nachmittag.


----------



## Deimos (7. Mai 2011)

Morgen!

Und, hats geklappt?


----------



## Rizzard (7. Mai 2011)

Leider bekomme ich immer noch keinen Sound über den AVR hin.
Wenn ich vom SAT-Rec per HDMI in den SAT-Eingang des AVR gehe, und vom AVR per HDMI-Out zum Fernseher, bekomme ich zwar ein Bild, aber keinen Ton. Ich versteh das nicht.

Werds aber gleich mal mit meiner PS3 probieren, vielleicht klappts ja bei der (wollte erst mal SAT-Receiver zum testen nehmen).

Edit:
PS3 das selbe Problem. Von der PS3 gehts per HDMI in den "Game"-Eingang des AVR. Wenn ich die PS3 einschalte und beim AVR auf Game schalte, habe ich ein Bild, aber keinen Ton. Echt zum kotzen.


----------



## doceddy (7. Mai 2011)

Bist du dir ganz sicher, dass der Receiver auch den Ton über HDMI verwenden kann und ihn nicht nur weiter zum Fernseher durchschleift? Falls es doch geht, darfst du nicht vergessen in dem PS3-Menü die Tonübertragung auf HDMI umzustellen. Sonst bleibt dir nur meine Option: Sat-Receiver und PS3 per HDMI-Kabel (Bild und Ton) an den TV. In den TV-Einstellungen musst du den Digital-Out aktivieren und den TV über digital mit dem Denon verbinden.


----------



## Rizzard (7. Mai 2011)

doceddy schrieb:


> Bist du dir ganz sicher, dass der Receiver auch den Ton über HDMI verwenden kann und ihn nicht nur weiter zum Fernseher durchschleift?



Gute Frage?




doceddy schrieb:


> Falls es doch geht, darfst du nicht vergessen in dem PS3-Menü die Tonübertragung auf HDMI umzustellen.



Hab ich natürlich gemacht.




doceddy schrieb:


> Sonst bleibt dir nur meine Option: Sat-Receiver und PS3 per HDMI-Kabel (Bild und Ton) an den TV. In den TV-Einstellungen musst du den Digital-Out aktivieren und den TV über digital mit dem Denon verbinden.



Muss mal schaun, ob ich ein passendes Kabel für den Digital-Out finde.


----------



## Rizzard (9. Mai 2011)

So, hab jetzt am WE mal rum probiert, und jetzt läuft alles wie folgt.

PS3 per HDMI an TV für Bild, und per optischem Kabel an AVR für Ton.

SAT-Receiver per HDMI an TV für Bild, und per Chinch an AVR für Ton.

Kann man das mit den Chinch-Kabel so lassen, oder sollte man da ne andere Lösung finden (was Klangqualität betrifft)?


Was mich aber am meisten stört ist, das der AVR 4 HDMI-Anschlüsse hat, welche mir rein garnichts bringen. Das ist doch vollkommen unlogisch?


----------



## doceddy (9. Mai 2011)

Unlogisch ist das nicht, denn so braucht man nur noch einen HDMI-Eingang am Fernseher für 4 Geräte  Man sollte beim Kauf aber darauf achten, ob der Ton auch verwendet wird, oder nicht. Wieso lässt du die PS3 auch den Ton nicht über HDMI übertragen, und den Fernseher verbindest du mit dem optischen Kabel an den AVR? So hast du bei beiden Geräten keinen Qualitätsverlust. Mache ich bei mir auch so.


----------



## Rizzard (9. Mai 2011)

Da brat mir doch einer nen Storch. Habe heute aus völliger Verzweiflung den AVR mal resetet, und jetzt läuft alles komplett über HDMI. Yehaa, so muss das sein.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2011)

Es gibt allerdings in der Tat Receiver, die den Ton bei HDMI nicht abgreifen - der Sinn ist an sich nur eine Art "Bildverteiler", wenn ein TV-Gerät zu wenig HDMI hat, und halt die Werbewirksamkeit => "oh, toll! Der hat HDMI!"   und manche Receiver können zwar den Ton abgreifen, aber im Standby wird Bild+Ton nicht weitergeleitet, d.h. man MUSS den Receiver anhaben, wenn man das TV nutzen will, selbst wenn man das mal gar nicht will oder braucht, zB zum Fußball schauen oder normale Nachrichten und Talkshows usw. reicht mir der Ton per TV-Boxen völlig aus.

Aber jetzt geht's ja doch, also viel Spaß.


----------



## Rizzard (9. Mai 2011)

Ich blieb an der Sache eigentlich nur deswegen dran, weil der AVR eben 4 HDMI-Eingänge zur Verfügung hat. Da wollte es mir einfach nicht in den Schädel, das die dann nicht so laufen, wie ich das will. Das ganze hat jetzt auch einen ganz anderen Vorteil. Erstens brauch ich am Fernseher überhaupt nichts mehr verändern (also kein geswitche von SAT auf PS3), läuft jetzt alles nur noch über den AVR, und zweitens wechselt der Ton beim Wechsel von SAT und Konsole nun viel schneller, als es bei optical und chinch der Fall war.

Wenigstens hab ich den Kauf jetzt doch nicht bereut.


----------



## Deimos (10. Mai 2011)

Toll, dass es geklappt hat, freut mich für dich!

Hätte micht _*echt*_ erstaunt, wenn das nicht möglich gewesen wäre. Was ich allerdings komisch finde ist, dass es dafür einen Reset brauchte...
Wie dem auch sei, viel Spass mit deiner Anlage!

@Herbboy: Was für Receiver sind das, die den Ton nicht ab HDMI abgreifen?  All-in-one Player/AVRs, oder was muss ich mir darunter vorstellen? Hast du ein Produktbeispiel? Hätte sowas wirklich nicht für möglich gehalten, hatte doch schon den einen oder anderen Receiver in den Händen. Ich "meiner" Heimkinowelt sind Receiver genau für das da!

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Lee (10. Mai 2011)

Mein Sony STR DH500 kann das zum Beispiel nicht.


----------

